# Low Dose Naltrexone & Canaabis



## OctoberKing (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife an MS patient, has recently started taking LDN (low dose naltrexone) to treat MS. She has seen great improvements since starting this drug therapy. I know the drug used in a higher dose (50mg) acts as a opiate antagonist. She takes a dose of 3.5mg daily, and as great as this therapy is she still suffers some pain and spasticity. I was on a business related trip to California recently and discovered vaporizing, so lately we have included vapping cannabis as part as her therapy as much as 3 or 4 times a week. My question is this, does anyone know how the use of both LDN and Cannabis react to one another? Any risks? Or anyones personal experience with the two. 

Thanks


----------



## thirdeyemama (Aug 20, 2012)

"*Naltrexone will increase the therapeutic effects of cannabinoids.*" this directly from an interactional tracker with pharmacy bkgrnd.

This was great to see. I am researching low-dose as well. There is a yahoo group for it. I make my decisions, MD knows my background. Great relief from cannabis but I have asthma and am high tolerant. 

Cheers, best love to all!


----------

